# ADD, AD/HD and pilots



## HomaHiisi (22 Jul 2013)

Hello people,
I have a few questions for you guys.

Q1. Can a person diagnosed with ADD(attention deficit disorder) be medically cleared by AF to become a pilot ?
Can I get a waiver, like you can get one from FAA in the US ?
The psychologist says that if a person is passionate about something he/she will be able to focus just like a normal person or even better. Considering that I have aspired to be a pilot since 2nd grade, I think I am passionate enough!!
From this forum, I came to know that for Army you need be off your meds for some months and get a letter from a doctor stating that you are doing fine. Is it same for AF.

Q2. How important are grades? I have couple of Fs on my transcript. Can anything be done to make up for these grades?
I know you guys must be thinking that if I aspired to be a pilot how did I end up with Fs. In nutshell, the reason is that I wear glasses and back in the day AF didn't accept people for pilots with eyeglasses nor did it accept people with corrective laser eye surgery. With my aim gone out the window I completely lost interest in school. Since, I have come to know that AF accepts people with laser eye surgery I have been studying hard. Although, GPA has been rising, however CGPA of 4 years of undergrad will be around 2.0, I still have semester to go. The GPA for last year was 3.0.

Q3. How important is resume ?
Q4. In the light of above mentioned problems (ADD and bad grades) how do I show that I really want to be a pilot in Canadian AF? 
Q5. Is a person with B.A(economics) eligible for pilot ?

Please guys help me. If not a pilot I don't know what else to be!!!!  

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Franko (22 Jul 2013)

Simple answer: go see your local recruiting centre.

No one on this site can give you the information you seek, only speculation.

Regards


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2013)

I'd like to add that enrolment medical standards are the same, regardless of element.


----------



## RectorCR (22 Jul 2013)

I was diagnosed with ADHD in 2011 and took Ritalin and biophentin for a while.
When I went to apply I was told by te medical officer that I had to be off all medication for at least a few months ( by the time you go to medical I think they want it to be close to a year). Id advise you to also tell your doctor first that you want to stop medication before you actually go off.


----------



## Cyrius007 (22 Jul 2013)

This ^

If/when you are deloyed, there is a possibility you can't get your hands on medication for a while. That is why.


----------



## skyhigh10 (22 Jul 2013)

That ^  


Personal note:  A very delicate and subjective topic for some. Try and part from said prescriptions ASAP so long as it's safe and not a detriment to your health. I obviously do not know you or your situation, but I would try to see how you perform day to day tasks, academics, etc absent the prescribed medications. 

For some, tasks may just be a little bit harder, and you in return will be forced to work that much harder.   :-[

1)  Yes.  Though there are obviously a variety of different situations. 

2)  Yes.  Upgrade. Do a super senior year. Like you, I was forced to go to college followed by university on my own dime. Yes your high school marks are taken into account, but so are your most recent results!  Go to a community college and attempt to get your pilots license. If you're really keen, pursue a degree you can apply elsewhere in an industry that  turns you on (maybe aviation) ? Training related to the trade of choice is looked upon favourably.  A degree in any discipline can be used when applying under the DEO plan. 

3) How important is a resume? Well, the better question is why should they give you the position over someone else who has more experience favouring the CF trade you're applying for?  Pilot is an over subscribed trade. A strong resume, good grades, leadership potential and so on will help give you additional brownie points. 

4)  Through your actions. What have you done to get the opportunity other than tell them you "want it so bad" ?  

5) BA in Geography here.  A degree in any discipline is acceptable. 

Finally,  if it's what you want, you will find a way to make it happen. For many, plan B is reinforcing plan A.  




			
				HomaHiisi said:
			
		

> Hello people,
> I have a few questions for you guys.
> 
> Q1. Can a person diagnosed with ADD(attention deficit disorder) be medically cleared by AF to become a pilot ?
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jul 2013)

You might want to consider a different trade dude.  Pilot is very  competitive and you have some big strikes against you.


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Jul 2013)

It's always a good idea to focus and assess your situation as an individual and while the recruiting center might be able to help you do that, it's important, above all other things, to note that......hey, look!!! A shiny bicycle!


----------



## Zoomie (22 Jul 2013)

HomaHiisi said:
			
		

> The psychologist says that if a person is passionate about something he/she will be able to focus just like a normal person or even better.


How's your passion at 0300hrs when you are tired/hot/stressed/uncomfortable/distracted/etc?  We don't get to choose when and where we work - we're expected to be on our game 100% of the time.  Some times I love flying - others times I can't wait to get on the ground.  My point is, your passion for flying isn't enough when you are a professional aviator.


----------



## CombatDoc (23 Jul 2013)

HomaHiisi said:
			
		

> Q1. Can a person diagnosed with ADD(attention deficit disorder) be medically cleared by AF to become a pilot ?
> The psychologist says that if a person is passionate about something he/she will be able to focus just like a normal person or even better. Considering that I have aspired to be a pilot since 2nd grade, I think I am passionate enough!!


Your psychologist is practicing wishful thinking, not evidence based practice.  Don't delude yourself about your chances of making pilot in the CF.  Especially with a couple of F's on your transcript.


----------



## HomaHiisi (25 Jul 2013)

Thank you everyone for your replies ! 

One more question, 

If I had to take extra courses, which ones should I take ? Math, physics,......or take some higher level Econ courses (since I am doing B.A (Economics), extra econ courses will still help me get into banking, I am trying to kill two birds with one stone. Is it wishful thinking? )

Are there any specific aviation related courses ?


----------



## dimsum (25 Jul 2013)

HomaHiisi said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for your replies !
> 
> One more question,
> 
> ...



It's called "keeping your options open", so no that's not wishful thinking.  

Unless you're in very specific schools (UWO's Commercial Aviation Management comes to mind), there usually aren't any specific aviation-related courses.  However, some Meteorology/Geography courses wouldn't hurt.


----------



## MAJONES (26 Jul 2013)

To the OP.

  The only person who can give you a definite answer WRT  your medical condition is the Recruiting Medical Officer.  Go, put in your application, see what the RMO says and comply with his direction.

When I worked in recruiting I did not often see a resume.  Most of the time all that came across my desk was the application, the transcripts, the CFAT score and the credit/police record check.  A candidate's score was mostly calculated using academic results (CFAT & Transcripts), and interview results.  I had a small amount of discretion in awarding a few extra points outside these areas.  All this to say; a resume is nice, but don't get too hung up on it.

A few bad grades are not a show stopper.  I had a failure on my records, (It was Quantum Chemistry.  For some reason I had a hard time wrapping my head around how to calculate particle densities in an infinitely long one dimensional box), but I worked around it and made it in.

Don't bother getting a pilot's license.  That won't increase your score all that much (unless you go all the way to a MIFR and work in industry for a few years).  Instead, focus on developing your leadership skills.  Seek out chances to organize events and people.  These are the skills that an officer must have; and as a result these are the skills that will score you the most points in your interview.

The best courses to take to prepare yourself for pilot training are physics courses.  It is a lot easier to understand how aeroplanes work if you already have a good grounding in the laws of nature.

On a final note;  The personal quality that will have the greatest affect on your success in pilot training is persistence.  Like Zoomie said, through out your career, there will be times when you will be tired, frustrated and generally pissed off.  That starts with your application and goes right through to your retirement.  The people that succeed are the ones who don't give up.



			
				Zoomie said:
			
		

> - others times I can't wait to get on the ground.


  

Were those the flights where you got stuck teaching me? ;D  On second thought......don't answer that.


----------

